# Larry the rescued field pigeon....



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok let me preface by saying that I have retrievers..... and I show and breed Champion retrievers..... Well my day took a surprising turn yesterday. 

I do work my dogs with birds.... I have never used live birds and normally use fake birds and plastic bumpers I want my dogs to be able to do what they were bred to do... well this week a friend of mine asked if I wanted to go training with her and a couple of her friends so I thought sure what the heck.... when I got to the place with my friend..... I realized that they were using live birds... which is something that I am morally against doing..... so anyway..... my friend mentions that one of my goldens won't pick up a bird and the trainer guy says to me well what you need to do is take a live pigeon with its wings clipped and take him by the wing and tease your dog with him and then when your dog tries to bite him then throw the pigeon and he will retrieve it..... and I am standing there with this look of horror on my face..... this guy takes this pigeon and three dogs retrieve this pigeon from the brush and the little guy is alive and the trainer says well you take that pigeon home and do what I said with it..... and me trying to get out of this says oh no I have nothing to get him home with ..... and the guy goes and gets me a bag..... so ok great..... I get home finally and I have some dead birds and this live pigeon...... which I showed my husband and told him what the guy said and we both were like NO WAY ...... sooooooooooo 

I now have a pigeon living in my basement...... 


I have a parrot so I understand bird basics...... "poopology" stuff like that..... but what I don't know is about pigeons.... this guy has a bunch of scratches on him from being retrieved by the dogs but luckilly no significant wounds..... he is missing a bunch of feathers.... has no tail feathers and his wings were clipped (I dont think he was pinioned)..... we have named him Larry and are going to try and get him healthy enough so we can release him when his feathers grow in......... and he can fly...... 

so I have questoins..... 

temperature - how cold can it be for him if I were to eventually move him outside.... I live in Northern New England.... he is in my warm basement just until he can get over the stress ( I mean the poor guy has had a couple of really bad days)...... I gave him water, sand and popcorn kernals.... I am going to go and buy him a perch and some seeds.... he is living in a dog crate right now..... 

So my first question is about what temperatures he will be ok in...... 
second..... is care for him basically the same as my cockatoo..... ??? 
third..... will he get attached to us??? I do want to be able to release him at some point without that being a problem so I could use some advice...... 

thanks a bunch.... I want to do whats right by this little guy and I am just not sure what to do.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

How awful Those poor pigeons and this lucky survivour. I can't believe people are still using live pigeons for this purpose! 

This pigeon looks like it needs professional care and YESTERDAY. I see wounds on his shoulders and the feathers will need to regrow completely before anything else. Carnivorous animals can carry a potentially lethal bacteria in their mouths that can kill a bird in a day or two. There looks like there is something wrong with it's neck too.

This bird needs more care than you can provide. I hope that others will be on soon to advise you. In the mean time, please keep him very warm, a heating pad set to low would be most beneficial. Offer either water or an electrolyte solution of water and a small dash of sugar and salt. Feed can be wild bird seed or un-popped popcorn, defrosted and thawed peas and corn.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

these pictures were taken as soon as we got home last night he actually looks pretty good this mroning..... 

I can go get a few more photos.... I talked to a vet who said to clean his wounds with peroxide......which I did.... he said that cats were a problem more than dogs.... I am glad that the dogs all had soft mouths.... 
I realize that his feathers need to fully grow in..... I do have a parrot so I understand basic bird care..... I called the local er clinic and have a call into a wildlife person who I have not heard back from as of yet.... 

I just want this little guy to have a fighting chance. 

he does look better to me today than yesterday.... I just called my avian vet who said he won't prescribe without seeing him .... and they can't see him until next wednesday anyway.... I am trying another avian vet to see..... 
S


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, any carnivorous animal can carry a potentially lethal bacteria in their mouths. Cats more than dogs yes, but it's still a worry. Any small scratch can leave the bird vulnerable to infection and the peroxide won't cut it. An antibiotic is needed for these cases, to be safe.

Keep him warm, quiet, in semi darkness and calm. This pigeon needs time to regroup and recupe.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hmmm....
Well done for your soft heart.  
That bird has a ring on its leg.
He looks like a survivor to me. Just keep your eye on him. If he is going to sucumb to pasturella he will start to go downhill from about the third day. Ideally he should have had a long acting antibiotic injection, but a short course would suffice if he did start to look miserable as long as you get him to a vet mighty fast.
Good luck to both of you.
(I have parrots too)


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for your help I will give my vet a call...... I have an avian vet that I use.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shalva, I just want to say thank you for saving this bird. You have a kind heart and are to be commended for taking him in.

I would keep him in the basement until warm weather if this is no problem for you. Maybe by then his feathers will have grown out enough for him to fly. I would agree with Brad and Nooti about the antibiotic, just in case. Even wild bird seed with a little of the popcorn will help until you could get a more balanced seed mixture for him.

The thing that concerns me about this bird is the band which means he was once a registered bird and not used to having to fend for himself so releasing him may not be the best thing to do either. 

Maggie

PS - you were posting the new pics as I was posting and he does look a lot better. Ask the vet to check his stool for worms because he probably will have them.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

here are his photos from today.... 




































S


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shalva,


Yahhhhhhh...as the several above Posts mention...be nice if you can get him to an experienced Avian Vet for a fast evaluation and some appropriate anti-biotics to ward off poeeible infections from his ordeals just paassed.

Looks like he might have some Carrier Pigeon in him...and, as Nooti observed, there does seem to be a Band on his leg which may denote his provenance and past owner, which info could be posted here for those savvy in such matters to investigate.

This does not mean of course that the previous owner was other than whomever consigned the poor Soul to his recent fate, so...

Anyway, seems a handsome fellow!

And lucky you elected to care for him...

Please describe the poops for us when there are some to describe?

And consider to get him some regular Wild Bird Seed mix or if possible some boni-fide Pigeon Mix, which many Feed Stores or some places like Petsmart should sell in the big bags.

Cool dry still air should be no problem for him, but damp air or drafts should be prevented if possible.

A conventional Electric Heating pad could be set up with a towell on it for him to elect for himself to be on or near if he likes, in the larger Cage he is in...and or to drape the Cage if draft is a condition at all of the Basement.

Best wishes...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks you guys for not slamming me and just helping me do right by this little guy.... as soon as my husband and I took him out of the bag he was in... he was so cute and I just think he is lovely.... .... I also find it mind boggling that people just can kill a sentient creature so thattheir dogs can play a game.... had I known they would be using live birds I would never have gone.... I also am concerned about him being able to fend for himself.... he is banded, he was at a game preserve..... I live in a cold cold climate.... so its hard for me to know when he can go outside... having him in my basement is not a problem.... but there are fumes down there as I am a stained glass artist and I solder.... generally with the basement door open.... I could just cover his cage completely but the sooner I can get him outside the better ..... 

I am waiting to hear back from the other avian vet..... but he looks like he is standing better and not as puffed... I am going to go and get him some perches tonight.... can you tell me what I need to outfit his cage..... 

I do worry about him exposing my parrot to stuff... so that is why he can't be in the main house.... I will talk to the vet about the worms. 

so


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

ok so if he can't live on his own or be released then ummmm how do I find a home for a rescued field pigeon.... omgosh .... I so don't need a pet pigeon... with five dogs, 2 cats a parrot and a litter of puppies on the way..... 
S


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

his poop that he has looks fairly loose right now and there doesn't seem to be a discernable stool vs. urea definition..... but these are poops from last night.... I will keep an eye on his poops and see if they solidify just a bit.... the stress could be an issue.... I have a call into the avian vet so hopefully he calls back soon..... 

thats interesting about the carrier pigeon.... I am learning so much ..... 
I will go to blue seal feed tomm. and see if I can get him some pigeon mix.... my husband is not excited about the not being able to release him thing..... 
I will get the band information and post it here and see if you can tell me anything more about Larry.... I don't want to do that right now as I dont want to stress him anymore for a while..... 

S


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness and concern in helping this pigeon, I'm very sad the others didn't make it. How can people be so cruel... pigeons feel pain too!

First, here is a link to a good pigeon mix, I'm sure once he gets that he will do so much better and the poops will solidify.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Please do post the band numbers so we can locate the owner.

He will need a large cage so he can stretch and excercise his wings, a deep water dish and seed dish. You can get the dishes used for parrots that attach to the side of the cage.

Pigeons are less stressed sitting up high, out of drafts of winds, and cannot be in any kind of area with fumes, candles, solder, etc. they have very delicate lungs. I usually cover the cage on all sides with a towel, except the front and set them up against a wall.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

ok well here is my concern about locating the owner.... I don't want Larry going back to them..... I am sure he came from a game farm and unfortunately what they were doign wtih him is absolutely legal..... I just want him healthy and happy..... and if posting the band numbers helps him then that is fine, but I don't want the world to know that I have this pigeon.... nor do I want my friend and her friends to be in trouble about this pigeon no matter how I personally feel about what they are doing..... 

I have to honestly say that bird flu may be the best thing to happen to stop people from using real birds to train their dogs with.... it may give them the push they need to go to artificial birds..... 

S


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Shalva said:


> ok well here is my concern about locating the owner.... I don't want Larry going back to them..... I am sure he came from a game farm and unfortunately what they were doign wtih him is absolutely legal..... I just want him healthy and happy..... and if posting the band numbers helps him then that is fine, but I don't want the world to know that I have this pigeon.... nor do I want my friend and her friends to be in trouble about this pigeon no matter how I personally feel about what they are doing.....
> 
> *Well, we certainly don't want to call the owner, if that is why he has the pigeons. *
> 
> ...


*It may relieve the birds used for training dogs, but the problem is people will also panic and that could possibly end up with lots of healthy birds being put down.*

Where do you live, and would you like help in someone taking over the care?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shalva,

Thank you for rescueing this bird and for using artificial birds in your training....

Linda


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> *It may relieve the birds used for training dogs, but the problem is people will also panic and that could possibly end up with lots of healthy birds being put down.*
> 
> Where do you live, and would you like help in someone taking over the care?


I agree but after the hysteria it might give these folks the push that they need.... I have wanted them to go to bumpers and dokken ducks for years ..... but they just wont do it... they say that the dog has to know how to catch a live bird thats biting him... I think thats cruel personally. 

I am near Concord NH 
s


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shalva,


Wish you were closer! - I'd be happy to take him and oversee his convelescence and to introduce him to the sundy others and to the feral Flock here, among whom he'd find fast pals and probable Mates as well...

Ummmm, skip getting any 'perches' and instead, just find a nice old House Brick and make sure it is fairly clean, or some textured rock or Cinderblock or the likes...

While they can and do perch on 'perches', being Rock Birds and in essense Cliff and Ledge Birds, they really tend to like a nice Rock to perch on.

Plus, it benifits their manicure...


Poops should be well defined and moist, easy to pick up with the fingers, 'Raisen' size or larger...of Brownish or Brownish Green with White...

But who knows what all he may have been eating previous which will take a little while to run through...

Seed and Water Bowls are best when like small old fashioned 'Custard Cups', straight sides and stable if he perches on the edge of them, and, deep enough for the Beak to be to it's full length plus a little more even.

Towells or old Tee-shirts are a nice Cage floor for them, and may be lain flat which also aids in poop counting and examinaiton...later when changing them, if the poops were healthy, just give these a good 'flap' outside and off the poops go, and the few which may not, just brush off and the cloths are ready for Laundering, or discard if the poops were ughy and too wet and permiating.

Newspaper is rather slippery for them as well as cold in it's way compared to soft kinds of cloth.


You can research the Band yourself, and or too ask your acquaintances where they got the Birds from and or if the other Birds were banded also.

Could be someone who sells their old or culled adult Pigeons to Dog Trainers and or could be someone selling them to Dog Trainers who got them from someone who stole them, or, could be who knows...


Seems like a very nice Bird you have...and I am glad you were able to save him...

Talk with him in general, and if you need to reach into the cage, ask him first and pause...telling him you want to change out the Water Bowl or Seed Bowl or whatever and how you wish to make sure it is "Okay" with him. He will appreciate this.

When he understands you are respecting 'his' Cage space there, it is just one more little thing which is going well for you both then...and for his comforts.

 
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

All,

I've already contacted Daryl who's the nearest person to the scene. That's probably our best shot for the moment.

Pidgey


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

apparently he is a homing pigeon so the question is... if he is released will he go back to the game farm.... I need to get that damned band off of him.... 
s


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't bother for now and don't try. It's going to be quite some time before he could fly again and hopefully Daryl can take care of all such things. Until we ascertain some things about the original owner, it's just best not to. If the bird actually got loose at some later time and made it back to his home loft, then it might go worse for him if he didn't have a band at all.

Pidgey


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

I just don't want him going back there and ending up back in some dogs mouth.... I want him in a safe happy home ..... and he can be here until he is well .... I understand birds.... I just don't want him going back there. 
S


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

You know not only is that a banded racing homer but it is a pigeon.I mean pigeons have no way of getting away if they have clipped wings.I understand the fact that the dogs are ment to do this and all.I mean that would like being another person taking another person tying his legs up just enough to were he can`t run fast enough.Then teasing a lion or something and then pushing the guy down to see if the lion is ready for the wild.It is just stupid!I am glad that the bird is still alive but I really don`t think you should release him into the wild.Maybe someone on this group will be willing to take him in or maybe a shelter around you area can take him in.But since he was raised in a loft and he didn`t have to work for food and water he wont be used to it.Im really glad you didn`t do what that guy said and thanks for thinking about this poor helpless birdy.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Shalva, thank you for your kindness in rescuing this poor pigeon. He's a racining homer, probably culled by his owner and sold for dog training. Or it's possible his owner sold him to someone else who in turn sold him for dog training. He's a domestic pigeon and not equipped to fend for himself. If you release him he'll just go back to his loft, where he is probably not wanted. Personally, I wouldn't attempt to find the owner. 

As Pidgey said, those wing feathers won't grow in for a long time--the molt occurs in late summer. If you can't keep him, hopefully we can find a rehabber or someone who can. In the meantime, please do get him to an avian vet for some meds. And thanks again for helping him.

Knowing there are artificial birds available for dog training makes me all the more angry that people use live birds.  I hope you can change your friend's mind about this practice.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The most common medication that works for Pasteurella multocida (the most likely possibility from dog or cat saliva) is Amoxicillin which comes in different forms. The reason why it's been mentioned is that, sometimes, a bird can get licked, bit, scratched or otherwise wounded by a variety of animals and get exposed to this relatively common bacteria. If it goes systemic, it can be lethal in birds in general. It's just a roll of the dice whether anything is currently happening but when it does they go downhill quite rapidly. It can happen as fast as within 12 hours but my guess is that that usually applies to daintier species. Pigeons are just about the toughest bird there is.

Pidgey


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh Larry is welcome to stay here I am actually quite attached to him.... I don't however think I can keep him for the long term. I have a parrot so I realize that it could be 6-8 mos at least for the feathers to grow in and thats not a problem for us to keep him.... until he is healthy and ready to go someplace else.... I just don't think its fair for him to be kept as an only pigeon for the rest of his life..... 

and I understand your anger.... hubby and I have been pushing for dokken ducks for a long time but nobody listens. 
S


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Shalva,

I can understand your concern about not wanting to post the band numbers to track down the original owner. As you mentioned, if the owner did sell this bird or cull it for dog training then your friends would quickly find out, and god forbid would think you cared for animals other than dogs. (I am really glad you saved the little sweetie though, nice looking bird as well but a bit thin in my mind). My own feelings about this though are that this bird was not sold for dog training by the owner. Had he done this he would have first removed the band to keep his own identity a secret. You will likely find that the owner would be appalled and disgusted to find out one of his own was used in such a way. 

Now about feed. Not all wild bird seed is made equal. Some cheap stuff is mostly just low quality filler seed designed more for birds that can take off the hull or shell the seeds. Some contain cracked corn which can be a problem for pigeons if the chunks are too large and sharp. Pigeons don't have beaks designed to shell seeds or chew up large pieces so a real pigeon mix is best if you can get it.

It may contain variously: Millet, red milo, safflower, split peas, whole wheat, groats, millet, shelled sunflower and canary seed. It is optimized for the protein levels pigeons need. It may be called Dove mix where you live but the product is essentially the same. In a pinch try making up a mix from what you have around the house such as dried peas, dried popcorn as you mentioned, crushed or cut-up peanuts (unsalted of course), brown rice and even sesame.

Pigeons don't typically perch so no need to buy one of those. They prefer a flat surface to stand on and as Phil mentioned, a brick is ideal as it also helps keep their talons trim. 

In the next short while some early danger signs to watch for are, a fluffed up appearance, open beak breathing, head tucked tight to the body, raspy breathing or eyes closed when you are near. All bad signs. As Brad noted dog bites can deliver nasty bacteria that can be fatal to a bird in short order. Thanks again for being an Angel and saving this bird from certain death. 

Hopefully all this helps just a bit.

Cameron


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

My friends know very well how I feel about killing the birds and the cruelty I have made that perfectly clear and several of them have called me asking how the pigeon is? they knew full well that I could never hurt him and actually they think its quite amusing that he is living in my basement.... what I usually hear from them is "if you don't want to hunt and work your dogs in the field with the birds then you shouldn't have retrievers" they give me a hard time about it but regardless they know how I feel about it.... and to be honest I belong to a retriever community bulletin board and have posted pictures of larry on their and they think he is quite cute.... however, they view birds differently than I do. 
However, we were at another persons home who I don't know very well that person is a friend of a friend and what I don't want is for there to be repercussions to the friend who brought me to that place. While I may never go back, I dont want to prevent my friend from going back and making her own choices.... despite the fact that I disagree with what she is doing..... 

thank you for the information. I am going to try and get him in to the vet tomm. I am hoping that the other avian vet that I called can squeeze me in ..... then I am headed to try and find him a better cage and I am going to go to the feed store and see if I can find a pigeon mix for him.... 

so thanks for the help and information, you guys are a wealth of information... the only pigeons I have ever known are the ones in mcdonalds parking lot.... 
I do know that Larry is eating and he was splashing around in his water a bit.... I will get him some bricks tomm...... so he can hang out on them if he like.... he is covered on three sides of his cage and is up off the ground..... I do have dogs and cats so I dont want him on the ground.... I need to find a better spot for him but regardless of what happens over the next few weeks and whether he stays here or not he needs to be kept apart from my Cockatoo for a while and not around him... a quarantine of sorts. .... 

S


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

No offence intended to your friends at all Shalva, I was just thinking you were terrific for saving this bird that's all. I do respect your concerns though as you have mentioned them. I hope it all goes well. 

I think one of your concerns was about mixing a pigeon with your other birds and the health risks in doing that. This is a legitimate concern and you should take precautions to keep them separate. Not mixing food, water and food dishes or even using the same tools to clean the cages or living areas of both. Your pigeon friend can be at as much a risk as your other birds. It goes both ways. I will be straight with you and suggest you find a good home for your pigeon especially as you cannot keep him in the basement. The gasses from soldering can be fatal to a bird and a cloth is not sufficient to keep fumes out. You seem a very good hearted person. Pidgey I think has found someone in your area who might help. Stay on this site a bit and a good solution for all may be at hand sooner than you expect.

All the best to you,

Cameron


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you for saving poor little Larry from a terrible death, and encouraging others to train their dogs in a humane manner with fake birds.

Would it be possible to put Larry into a extra bathroom? And keep the door shut (keeps out the cats and dogs). When I take in a new bird I keep them in a seperate room from my other pet birds. I haven't had any problems with this method and your cockatoo should be very safe. I've got a 12 yr old diabetic pigeon that is very sensitive to any pathogen (little guy racks up the vet bills!), and he's stayed healthy through the quarantine of other birds in my household.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi S,


The only quarenteen I would consider for this Bird if it was me taking him in, would be not to have him in the same Cage as another Bird, which of course one would not do anyway for a variety of reasons.

There is nothing this Bird will have which for now would in any way endanger your pet Bird if their cages were a few feet apart. Or, the dangers to the Pigeon from your Cockatoo would likely be about even if any at all were present in any way from either of them.

While very carefully selected as for size and wholesomeness of 'peanuts' have found favor with some Pigeon owners, at least till things go wrong from them...I would say please do not offer them since there are just too many things about Peanuts which can go wrong or be wrong for them, or be wrong with the Peanuts, and also, a Bird of presently unknown particulars could get himself clogged up with one, and get into serious troubles from it, if his system is a little delicate yet.


At any rate, Pigeons are not 'Cage Birds' unless the Pigeon is ill or injured and to be caged for the short interum of it's immediate initial phases of healing, or for some short period of observation, when a new arrived one, to determine their health.

Yours, even if misisng some flight Feathers, once infection from dog germs is dealt with or overwith, yours should if at all possible, be allowed circumstances where he is not caged, and is allowed to trot, gambol, climb, make small safe labored flights to perch on high if he can, and to excercise himself generally and so on as he sees fit.

I take in Pigeons of whatever illness or injury, and soon as anyone is healthy enough, they are 'out' of their initial Cage-Time and free roaming or free flying in here till their release comes about.

I would never keep any Pigeon in a cage for a longer time of convelescence than necessary. And, for yours, a week or two is likely about all he would need at most...unless there is to be something more to his condition not presently guessed of.

So, if you cannot provide reasonable circumstances for him, please do consider to allow someone else who may, or, for someone else to take over whenever you feel he is out of the woods, or as you please.


Too, the company, approximately even, of some other Bird, if in cages several feet apart, in a room having windows ideally, would be far more of a moralle boster for him, than to be sequestered by himself, in a cage, in a basement, with no windows...so...please consider this also for his sake, for the time being.

Best wishes...to all of you!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Shalva,The bird is defenty a racing homer,and not abad looking one but looks don't win races.The band gray which tells me 2002 as that is the color of the bands i had that year.This bird may have been lost during a race. The owner may want the bird back. If you can post the band number i may be able to trace the owner for you.I have lost birds during races that came back years later. By the way i think i have the best name for Larry ,( Black Beauty). Remember the the childerns story of the horse Black Beauty and how he fell on hard times , and how some good people help him. THANK YOU FOR CARING. George Simon


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I did e-mail Shalva to say that Larry was more than welcome here, when she's ready to find a forever home for him. If she decides that she'd rather keep him, that's fine, too. She sounds like she's become "enlightened" to the wonders of becoming a pigeon parent, too, doesn't she.
Daryl
Oh, having computer problems, but, I'll run to my daughter's and use her's if mine croaks. So, watch it, Pidgey, I'll still be able to keep up with what ever trouble you stir up. Snicker !!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> So, watch it, Pidgey, I'll still be able to keep up with what ever trouble you stir up. Snicker !!!


I come back for one day to help a truly needy pigeon and you wanna' pick a fight? 

What are you, a Northerner?

Pidgey of the Mind-Our-Own-Business South


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

One of the more effective meds for animal bites would be Clavamox/Augmentin,
if you bring the bird to an avian vet, I'm sure they'll be choosing the medication
if prescribed, but you can always make a mention.

Quarantining a bird is done basically for the better good, like purchasing an insurance policy. No harm is done to your bird or to the pigeon by doing so, yet, if there are concerns that arise, you've already taken precautions. If the bird was kept for the purpose of dog hunting, there may or may not have been 
an emphasis on keeping the bird in good health. Lord knows, just the stress of the situation for the pigeon could cause a health problem normally in equilibrium
in the pigeon's system to go out of wack. So coccidiosis or trichomoniasis levels could be higher than what would be considered a normal range.

If you plan to track the owner, then you would want to have a conversation with that owner about their intentions should you return it to them. Find out if this is a 'culled' bird in advance and ask if you can keep the bird. Even though you feel your home is not the 'right' place for the bird as in no pigeon companionship, you would be free to then find a home for the pigeon. In this case, it looks as though Pigeonmama is willing to be that 'forever' home if that is decided on.

Thank you for all that you've done not only to help this pigeon, but also, to try and change some minds through example to the rest of the bird-dog community that you are a part of.

fp


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Another poor victim of "Hunting". My nephew once told me how he and his friend used to use wild birds for practice targets. I told him what I thought of him and his hobby. Stories like Larry's make me sick.


----------

